# One more video from 3-9-08



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i think the wipers made me sick and ahhhhhhhh i felt like i was gonna smash in to the garage when the snow blockd my veiw


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry GV...you lost me on the music. :realmad:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sure. You cry about Jimmy Buffett and now you don't like this music. Back to Lawrence Welk for you!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Great video GV. I think I have to go along with B&B on the music though.

*Bring back Jimmy*


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Video GV.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Verry nice!!:salute:

Was that music, sounded like the cutting edge LOL


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, yea you gotta do something bout thoes wiper things, def not worth ruining a good vid with thoes lol


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

toby4492;541494 said:


> Great video GV. I think I have to go along with B&B on the music though.


Thanks for the backup toby but....



toby4492;541494 said:


> *Bring back Jimmy*


_Don't provoke him!_


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

B&B; said:


> Don't provoke him


LMAO B&B :waving:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice video GV, got to love the music.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Great Vid!!! Buffet is a better co-pilot for sure!!!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice video...Music was a bit off. I agree with Tom on the music...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

More snow coming gv!!!!!:waving:


----------

